# holy grail of tsb's



## yesbill (Sep 23, 2004)

I came across this collection of tsb's for the 04 gto. Thank you federal government. nhtsa.gov click on service bulletins database and follow links. It's an eye opener, 34 tsb's!!


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

SO whats the big deal about 34 TSB's??

Do you understand what a TSB is?? Its to help a dealership with diagnosis of concerns that a vehicle could possible exibit. TSB are good things, it cuts down on lengthy diagnosis for the same concerns that another one had exhibited and Tech assist was contacted on. Makes life easier for the Techs and the customers. 

On GM's Service Information site they only have 18 Technical Bullitens, so I dont know where they are getting 34 from.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I traded in my 2001 Ford Explorer Sport Trac for the GTO. Check out its first years TSBs - 154. Not to mention a couple of recalls. And, while a new model, it was totally based upon the 2 door Explorer. So, it certainly was not entirely new.

Granted, this is a Ford. My first, and probably my last. Ford is suffering through many quality issues right now. So, maybe this is not a fair comparison.

But from what I have seen, the 2004 model seems fairly reliable to me. I did have a leak in my trunk. They need to fire that damn robot. But, other than that, the GTO has been very reliable.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

A lot of them are repeats. I looked most of them over and it had a lot of TSB's for wheel hop (lol). You stick guys might want to look at this, they say there is a rubber isolater they can install.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Is there a link you can provide so we all can see the TSBs?


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

lol I only get wheel hop with Traction control on!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Xman said:


> Is there a link you can provide so we all can see the TSBs?


http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/tsb/tsbsearch.cfm


----------

